# 29 gallon aquarium planted fertilization help



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I need help figuring out a way to keep fertilizing my aquarium but without spending a bunch of money and the best methods or products for doing it i have a 29 gallon aquarium with amazon sword, anubias nana and microsword right now. Just planted christmas moss and hoping to get some HC and have them all do well I have 3 watts per gallon of t5 lighting and diy co2.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Organic potting soil. Is probably the cheapest. I have done it in the past it can be awesome but hard I maintain if You don't do it right. I would just use ecocomplete or fluval flora. Or fluorite substrate and use flourish


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

well i have normal gravel mixed with eco complete i use seachem flourish which is included in one of the plant fertilizer packs i use.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

If you want cheap dry ferts are going to be far and away the cheapest in the long run, they are also likely the best as you can tailor your tanks specific needs to the amounts you dose. You really arent able to do that with most of the premixed ferts you can purchase. Have you looked into EI dosing? I can help you if you cant figure it out. Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

how cheap are we talking about here?? ? bc u can buy dry ferts pretty cheap and they last for a long time. Check out aquariumfertilizer.com or greenleafaquarium


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Do78521 said:


> how cheap are we talking about here?? ? bc u can buy dry ferts pretty cheap and they last for a long time. Check out aquariumfertilizer.com or greenleafaquarium


Or cheaper from me.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

well i dont know anything about dry ferts or what i need or how to dose them or anything.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

I got the dry fert for about 30 bucks.

you should read up on pps or pps pro on the forum here.. its basically a simpler method to fertilize your tank. you mix your macro and micro and dose accordingly to the size of your tank. 
Here some info you can read up on PPS pro NUPTSE 2 VEST
https://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

where is the best place to buy dry ferts? for cheaper


----------

